# Pressing pigments



## littlepaperstars (Oct 10, 2005)

pigment pressing...
thought someone might be interested in this...so far I've done:

(milani pans)









(current palette - still wet)










and tried (the TBAs are being sample tested tonight, I'll update them as they dry.

MAC pigments:
frosty consistency (violet, frozen white): hold up well, bind well, no crumbling.
lustre/glitter texture (rose): slightly crumbly, binds well, but you have to use very light pressure with your brush.
matte/glittery matte (provence): TBA once it dries down.

iridscent powders:
pro gold face: crumbles back into loose powder easily
dolled up (w. glitter): TBA once it dries.

pearlizer powders (quiver):TBA once it dries down

LW loose e/s (folie de eau) crumbles into loose powder upon drying

T&T UCDs (andromeda): crumble easily once dry

BE matte (soft focus pure): TBA once it dries

any other loose e/s anyone wants me to try? (if I have them)


----------



## littlepaperstars (Oct 10, 2005)

...apparently, HTML doesn't work on here =/ sorry..


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Oct 10, 2005)

Well done!  I must give this a go.  I want to do this with Melon.  Do they transport okay?


----------



## Sanne (Oct 10, 2005)

heya I fixed the pics,(and I still can see them, MUA is blocked @ work ) 

what does TBA mean btw?


----------



## Joke (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_heya I fixed the pics,(and I still can see them, MUA is blocked @ work ) 

what does TBA mean btw?_

 
I think this means she doens't know yet and still has to see how it will turn out once it's dry.

HTH


----------



## martygreene (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh gosh, the palette you're using... I had that palette when I was 5. 

Creating eyeshadows from pigments works pretty well, and is detailed in the fixing a broken powder product FAQ. I've done it quite successfully with such pigments as naked, provence, vanilla, and chocolate brown.


----------



## kristabella (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Oh gosh, the palette you're using... I had that palette when I was 5. 

Creating eyeshadows from pigments works pretty well, and is detailed in the fixing a broken powder product FAQ. I've done it quite successfully with such pigments as naked, provence, vanilla, and chocolate brown._

 
where i find this FAQ?


----------



## martygreene (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristabella* 
_where i find this FAQ?_

 
In the FAQ Forum: http://www.specktra.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=190


----------



## user2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_what does TBA mean btw?_

 
To Be Announced


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 10, 2005)

I wonder if this would work with All Girl.


----------



## Tessigrl (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh I've been wanting to try this, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## littlepaperstars (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_I wonder if this would work with All Girl._

 
it should, the texture is similar to violet iirc, but I don't have enough to try


----------



## martygreene (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepaperstars* 
_it should, the texture is similar to violet iirc, but I don't have enough to try_

 

All Girl has the chunky texture same as rose and frost. When curious about textures of pigments and how they compare with other pigments, check the precautions list- it has all that info!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 11, 2005)

oh nice work!! thanks for showing us


----------



## Jude (Oct 11, 2005)

Pretty cool stuff.  How good do they go on after drying?  I always wondered if they were kind of crumble and brittle.  Thanks for posting these... they really look awesome.


----------



## littlepaperstars (Oct 11, 2005)

Not brittle at all...they go on as if you're applying them wet, with a strong metallic sheen. I love them more than when they're loose! so easy to work with =)


----------



## Jude (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepaperstars* 
_Not brittle at all...they go on as if you're applying them wet, with a strong metallic sheen. I love them more than when they're loose! so easy to work with =)_

 
Well, you sold me...

I am gonna try it this weekend.


----------



## user3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool! I might give that try sometime!


----------



## littlepaperstars (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_Well, you sold me...

I am gonna try it this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
try not to use a finely milled one though, (electric coral, fairylite) they haven't dried yet, but they seem to be brittle and cracking apart...frosts and glittery ones are still going strong.


----------



## brooke (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepaperstars* 
_try not to use a finely milled one though, (electric coral, fairylite) they haven't dried yet, but they seem to be brittle and cracking apart...frosts and glittery ones are still going strong._

 
what would you say about Pink Opal and Golden Olive? frosts right? they should be ok i think?


----------



## littlepaperstars (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brooke* 
_what would you say about Pink Opal and Golden Olive? frosts right? they should be ok i think?_

 
Yup, they should be fine! I'm putting together a list of what can and cannot be pressed


----------



## Sanne (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepaperstars* 
_Yup, they should be fine! I'm putting together a list of what can and cannot be pressed_

 

ooo great!! keep us updated!!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Oct 13, 2005)

Did you just put pigment in the eyeshadow pot, then add some alcohol and let it dry? Did it take a lot of pigment? Thanks. I would love to have violet, pink opal and all girl shadows..


----------



## Ada (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm bumping this thread-- any updates? I'm specifically wondering about mineral pigments like BE's. I bought a bunch of mineral pigment samples recently (not BE, actually, the brand is "Pure Luxe", but it's the same type of formula I think) and the colors are really great and I love them... but I'm just not a pigment person. I prefer the convenience (and less mess!) of regular shadows.

Has anyone successfully made pressed shadows out of mineral pigments? I'm concerned that the lack of binders and fillers-- which is a good thing for pigments!-- will prevent them from holding together. 

Also-- is there somewhere you can buy empty eyshadow pans? Or do you have to wait until you use up old shadows and recycle those pans? I'm not close to using up any of mine, so I don't know what I'd even make these in...


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 17, 2005)

Fantastic work! I love the Violet pigment as an eyeshadow, what a gorgeous colour. Will be interesting to see what colours end up working out better etc. Can't wait to see how your experiment progresses!


----------



## littlepaperstars (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_I'm bumping this thread-- any updates? I'm specifically wondering about mineral pigments like BE's. I bought a bunch of mineral pigment samples recently (not BE, actually, the brand is "Pure Luxe", but it's the same type of formula I think) and the colors are really great and I love them... but I'm just not a pigment person. I prefer the convenience (and less mess!) of regular shadows.

Has anyone successfully made pressed shadows out of mineral pigments? I'm concerned that the lack of binders and fillers-- which is a good thing for pigments!-- will prevent them from holding together. 

Also-- is there somewhere you can buy empty eyshadow pans? Or do you have to wait until you use up old shadows and recycle those pans? I'm not close to using up any of mine, so I don't know what I'd even make these in..._

 
I've tried one BE matte e/s and it held up fine, but I didn't like the color payoff, and the way I had to sort of scrub with my brush to get enough pigment, but that's sort of how it is with mattes...I'd try the brand you mentioned, but I don't have any e/s of theirs. 

I just buy milani pans and scrap out the e/s...W'N'W pans work too, but IMO they're filmsy and when you try to depot them, it's too easy to cut them...


----------



## glamella (Feb 27, 2006)

*Pressed pigments and pressing pigments*

I am so glad I found out how to do this on the specktra boards. I tried it out last night to see how it would turn out. This morning I was able to whiop out a 4-pan and apply them w/o the fuss. And they come out beautifully!  

Now I have press the rest and buy more.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 27, 2006)

What are they like to apply? Are they very rich in color when applied or more subtle? Whats the color pay off compared to pot/pan eyeshadows?


----------



## aznsmurfy (Feb 27, 2006)

ITA! It makes the pigments so much easier to use and way more convinient! I always worry that when they roll around the caps become loose and will spill. The color payoff is fantastic too because you can control a lot better how much pigment you want on the brushes, it really is fantastic. Less waste and the color payoff is M-Azing! lol Really, I'm not just bsing you, it's GOOD. It might _seem_ more subtle, but I think that's only because you don't get as much on your brush at one time like if you dipped it in a jar. So the color is the same, you just pick up a little less of it so you can build on it. I was thanking God that I had pressed them because I was late to a meeting and needed to wear MU I just swiped on some Coco and I was good to go! I'd post swatches but I suck at taking the pics of it. hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry so long! xP


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone have the link to the pressing pigments? TIA


----------



## karen (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kathryn7537* 
_Does anyone have the link to the pressing pigments? TIA_

 
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...ssing+pigments


----------



## iheartjuppy (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you press them directly into the 4-pan or did you put them in empty shadow pans first?


----------



## aznsmurfy (Feb 27, 2006)

I just pressed it directly into the pan, but I suppose you could press them into empty e/s pans so they can be removeable/rearranged, or you could make a small pan out of heavy duty aluminum foil, dunno how well that would work, but at least it wouldn't be permanent.


----------



## glamella (Feb 27, 2006)

I press mine directly into the pan, but mix them in a plastic container first. And the color payoff is fantastic. I jus tlove how easy it is compared to fumbling around w/ the loose jars and worrying about spilling.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Feb 28, 2006)

1) can you buy the empty metal pans to put in the palletes so that its not permanent?
2) about how much, in comparison to the amount of pigment in the jar, fits into a slot when pressing?


----------



## iheartjuppy (Feb 28, 2006)

*Word of warning*

I made four "shadows" from pigments last night, and all went well (see pic below).  HOWEVER, I was cleaning up around the pans where there was a little spillage and swiped my (clean) Qtip into an adjacent pan where there was some pigment residue and it COMPLETELY removed the black plastic coating on the pan (leaving only the metal below).  I didn't have alcohol on the Qtip or anything - just the alcohol that was mixed with the pigment I was cleaning up.  This grossed me out to think that when I get to the bottom of the pressed pigments I made, I could possibly be applying plastic to my eye area.  I think this may be a good incentive to use individual pans in MAC palettes (or use the CoverGirl palettes that have metal bottomed wells instead of plastic coated bottoms).  The second row, second well in from the right is where the plastic came off...but the four "shadows" I made are great! (Dark Soul, Blue Storm, Naval Blue and Cornflower)


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ummm call me stupid?! But is it rubbing alcohol you use or what? Whats the alcohol? LOL


----------



## uhuru (Mar 1, 2006)

*pigment pressing question*

what alcohol do you use?
where do you buy it?

thank you !


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 1, 2006)

I used regular isopropyl alcohol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was like 70% alcohol or something, you can see it in one of the pictures. ^_^ I don't know if it matters though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## martygreene (Mar 1, 2006)

you want to use rubbing alcohol of at least 70%


----------



## legallyblond (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh God!I didn,t hear of pressing piggies before!That,s a great idea


----------



## glitch (Mar 1, 2006)

monsta- yes it is rubbing alcohol.

This works very well. I've mixed many pigments and have made many unique looking colors. I just add some pigment, add a drop of alcohol,mix, and repeat that process until the pan is full.

warning: with some pigments, they are so finely milled that after pressing them, they are super fragile and crack/break quite easily.


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (Mar 1, 2006)

This looks funn!! 
Can we just leave them mixed and let them dry in the sample jars?


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 2, 2006)

I love pressing my pigments too, easier to just be able to open a four pan and have four different pigments at hand, PLUS it makes it much easier to use a bigger, fluffier brush(for highlighting or cheeks) with them. And I still get the superior texture, shimmer and....pigment of the pigments, but with the ease of a pressed pan eyeshadow. Granted, the pressed pigments are much softer and crumblier then regular e/s pans...but that doesn't really bother me much in general.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ripmyheartoutx* 
_This looks funn!! 
Can we just leave them mixed and let them dry in the sample jars?_

 
You could definitely do that


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_1) can you buy the empty metal pans to put in the palletes so that its not permanent?
2) about how much, in comparison to the amount of pigment in the jar, fits into a slot when pressing?_

 
You could probably fill about four full sized(MAC) e/s pans with a jar of pigment, is my guess. and that's probably a somewhat low estimate. Makes sense if you look at the grams of a normal MAC e/s and the grams of a jar of pigment.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

rubbing alchohol


----------



## Glow (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_you want to use rubbing alcohol of at least 70%_

 
What she said


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Why do you press pigments...*

Im new to this but seriously addicted already...How do you press pigments. I get the alcohol part just why do you do it...for it to become an eyeshadow? Do you recomend it? Thanks ladies!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

I haven't done it, mainly because I lack the palettes for it right now. However, the reasoning behind it is: Pigments, while amazing, are a Pain in the A**! If you spill them, boom, a full jar is wasted. They're messy, no ifs ands or buts. Pressing eliminates the spill factor, as well as makes them a bit easier to put on the eye (by that I mean they don't fall all over your face, know what I mean?). There is a tutorial about this, and you can read all about it there:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37188


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## katrina_chips (Mar 13, 2006)

*MYy 12-pan palette*

Just finished it yesterday. This is how it looks before setting with a heater(in cool setting)






[/IMG] 

After turning the heater on for around 20 - 30 minutes, they are all set and ready to be used. 





[/IMG]


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 13, 2006)

i finished one four pan palette and it turned out amazing. i need to find something larger, like the one pictured above, because i have 40 some pigments. i'm not going to press all of them, just the ones i use the most. i do it because i like being able to take them with me in my makeup bag, and not run the risk of the powder spilling everywhere. that would be a disaster and probably ruin my handbag, which would just about kill me. also, i find it easier to apply, simply sweeping my brush over a pressed pigment, similar to how you would an eyeshadow, versus dealing with loose powder once again, or using a mixing medium. so to answer that in a quick answer: simplicity and convenience.


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i finished one four pan palette and it turned out amazing. i need to find something larger, like the one pictured above, because i have 40 some pigments. i'm not going to press all of them, just the ones i use the most. i do it because i like being able to take them with me in my makeup bag, and not run the risk of the powder spilling everywhere. that would be a disaster and probably ruin my handbag, which would just about kill me. also, i find it easier to apply, simply sweeping my brush over a pressed pigment, similar to how you would an eyeshadow, versus dealing with loose powder once again, or using a mixing medium. so to answer that in a quick answer: simplicity and convenience._

 
Yeah I definitely agree with this...but where you do find the metal pans? Or do you just put it directly into the quad?


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Yeah I definitely agree with this...but where you do find the metal pans? Or do you just put it directly into the quad?_

 
i just poured the mix directly into the plastic pan, but it was brand new, and clean. it worked fine. the mixture wasn't too soupy, and didn't seep through to the other side.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katrina_chips* 
_Just finished it yesterday. This is how it looks before setting with a heater(in cool setting)





[/IMG] 

After turning the heater on for around 20 - 30 minutes, they are all set and ready to be used. 





[/IMG]_

 
WOW! That is amazing! I reeeally like that ^_^ Is that a Japonesque palette?


----------



## katrina_chips (Mar 14, 2006)

This is made in Japan, but it has no brand, I think. Japonesque does similar palettes though.
I've labelled the pigments - 
http://img.makeupalley.com/8/3/2/5/454110.jpeg


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 14, 2006)

Okay, I saw the greatest thing on MUA last night, check this out, it looks like they were straight from the factory:

http://community.livejournal.com/mac.../13855130.html

Anyone happen to know where you can get empty metal pans though?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katrina_chips* 
_



_

 
This is really nice!


----------



## roxybc (Apr 16, 2006)

*Pigment Pressing - Check it Out!!*

I was just searching through the pics on MUA and I came accross these fabulous pigment pressing pics and instructins. I know a lot of people on here have been interested in pressing pigments andhow it is done, and this girl looks like she is a PRO at it! Her pressing is fabulous, even with hetch marks and everything! I'm going to post her pictures so you guys can see as well as a link to her notebook because she has detailed instructions on it, so I thought some of you guys would really like the link. I have no idea if she is on Specktra or not, I've never seen a post about this, and I wasn't sure what forum to put this in.

PiercedChik's pigments:





Her homemade pigment press:







Link to her notepad with instructions: http://makeupalley.com/user/notepad/PiercedChik/


Other pigment pressing pics from SeReNe512 in a 2005 holiday palette!!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 16, 2006)

WOW! That is so cool!!

*edited* I've been meaning to do this for sometime now and I finally got around to it today. ^_^ It's sooooooooo awesome, I pressed them all in like an hour and a half. So cool.







Top Row: Cornflower/Naval Blue, Green, Melon/Golden Olive
2nd Row: Coco Beach, Golden Lemon/Chartreuse, White/French Violet
3rd Row: Deep Purple/Maroon, Green Brown/Blue Brown*, Pink Pearl/All Girl

*It's hard to see, but there're two colors in there.


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 16, 2006)

that's crazy, i think my dad might have a vice in the garage *i'm off to steal it*


----------



## zwfan (Apr 16, 2006)

fab!! im wondering how, many pans can be produced from a whole jar? lol


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 16, 2006)

has anyone tried pressing pigments in a lipmix palette? i was thinking of doing this


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 16, 2006)

I really want to try that!  I cannot believe how good she made it look!  I think I would make a giant mess of it but it is worth trying!


----------



## MACActress (Apr 16, 2006)

Ooh I hope they update with what Pinked Mauve turns out like! =)


----------



## devin (Apr 16, 2006)

this looks so neat! i have been seeing this a lot, I must definitely give this a try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how long do you hold the press on the e/s?


----------



## roxybc (Apr 16, 2006)

I think they look great, but I'm too chicken to actually do it, and "waste" my pigments if it doesn't work out. I'd be worried about them breaking or flaking off when I use them or transport them. Does anyone have some they've pressed and have been using for a good while now? How do they hold up? 

And I want to know what happened to the shadows inside her holiday palettes. She actually did 2 palettes, but I only posted 1 of them.


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 16, 2006)

I tried pressing pigments in my 5gram sample jar but it was rose and turned out not so good, so I really need to get empty pans and try again


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 16, 2006)

That is such a great idea!  I just have no idea where I'd find empty e/s pans.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_That is such a great idea! I just have no idea where I'd find empty e/s pans._

 
In her notepad she says what cheapo brand of shadows she bought and scraped the shadows out of.  She says they are slightly bigger than MAC pans but will fit in the Cover Girl 4 pan palettes that you guys have in the US.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've done this using a mini flower press (sold @ Borders/Barnes&Nobles) and it works wonderfully.  Also, if you have a broken e/s you have to mend with alcohol, pressing it in this manner really helps solidify it again.  I've broken a couple of e/s and the texture normally doesn't return to normal with alcohol mending, but if you press them - they're just like new!!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 17, 2006)

wow thats nifty !!


----------



## bebs (Apr 17, 2006)

how much do you use in order to make it in the eyeshadow pans, I dont want to put to much/to little in one, so that would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 17, 2006)

those top pix are like flawless!I love it!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 17, 2006)

how to get the empty pan?


----------



## lola336 (Apr 17, 2006)

whoa..it even has hetchmarks...these are awesome!


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 17, 2006)

*pans for pressing pigments*

i wanted to start pressing my pigments, those of you who have, which drug store brand of e/s do u buy? whats the cheapest that u know of? i want the pans to fit in a mac e/s palette. 

thanks! in advance


----------



## glamella (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gisselle* 
_i wanted to start pressing my pigments, those of you who have, which drug store brand of e/s do u buy? whats the cheapest that u know of? i want the pans to fit in a mac e/s palette. 

thanks! in advance_

 
I press right into a Cover Girl four pan palette. It is plastic and I didn't have any problem with the finish coming off the plastic. I know some have had problem with the finish coming of the MAC palette when they pressed directly into them because of the alcohol.


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 25, 2006)

*problems pressing pigments?*

ive been pressing my pigments and all of them came out great but one. Acid Orange turned really hard, which makes me sad b/c i love that color, its a waste of pigment, and i dont understand what went wrong. Has anyone else had trouble with acid orange or any other mac pigment? any advice or tips how to fix it?

thanks in advance


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 25, 2006)

Is Acid Orange a matte?  I read on someone's notebook on MUA that matte's turned out really hard.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 25, 2006)

I love pressing my pigments! I use the C-clamp method. The only one that has turned out badly for me was Pinked Mauve. It became rock hard and no pigment will come off on the brush now. Very disappointed. But Apricot Pink and Lily White pressed beautifully!


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Is Acid Orange a matte?  I read on someone's notebook on MUA that matte's turned out really hard._

 
no its not a matte


----------



## baby_love (Apr 26, 2006)

I read somewhere that a few pigments won't press.  I know Ruby Red is one of them, and I think I may have seen Acid Orange on there.


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_I read somewhere that a few pigments won't press.  I know Ruby Red is one of them, and I think I may have seen Acid Orange on there._

 
do u remember where u read this? could u send me the link?


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 26, 2006)

*list*

ive been on the net looking around if other pigments dont press well/turn hard as well. this is my list so far(my own experience and from what others have said on lj), please add to it if you can. Or if you have been able to press any of these, let me know. thanks in advance. 

Acid Orange
Electric Coral
Emerald Green
Grape


also i looked it up and all of these pigments listed above are described as having "small pearl particles," so maybe thats it. 

so these might not press well as well
ruby red
steel blue ( though i hear that it has been pressed with no problems)
kelly green


----------



## hungerartist (Apr 26, 2006)

i pressed acid orange and used it and its fine. the color payoff is the same, if not.. better. i've also done kelly green, and that one is amazing as well.


----------



## Gisselle (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hungerartist* 
_i pressed acid orange and used it and its fine. the color payoff is the same, if not.. better. i've also done kelly green, and that one is amazing as well._

 
really? could u tell me what techique u used exactly?


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 26, 2006)

will alcohol mixing medium work with this?


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 26, 2006)

I've pressed steel blue with no problem- just using the c-clamp method. but you could add pinked mauve to your list of pigments that don't press well


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 26, 2006)

it's better to use 70% rubbing alcohol- the mixing medium may not have enough alcohol in it to make the pigment dry hard enough.


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 26, 2006)

I've pressed Kelly Green and it was perfect.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 26, 2006)

Those look great! I really ought to try that sometime.  Has anyone else here tried it yet? How did they turn out?


----------



## hungerartist (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gisselle* 
_really? could u tell me what techique u used exactly?_

 
In an empty pan i put about 1/4 tsp pigment, added alcohol, stirred. then added more pigment, then alcohol. kept it pretty runny, and not so pasty. just kept doing this until it was full. then let dry.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 26, 2006)

I've made two quads so far-
#1- Steel Blue, Rose, White Gold, Goldenaire- turned out GREAT!! I use it almost every day
#2- Lily White, Apricot Pink, Violet, Pinked Mauve- turned out well, except that Pinked Mauve pressed rock hard and now I can't pick up any pigment from it at all. All the others are fine, just PM. bleh.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 27, 2006)

i've done 8 and i don't find it worth it. they're great for a couple days, then they start flaking and crumbling. in the end, i found it to be a waste of pigments, waste of pans, and waste of time, but everyone has different opinions.

as far as the pans, i simply used the empty free to be quad, since i de-potted the shadows. i didn't use metal pans at all, and none of the colors leaked through the insert, if that makes sense. still, i wouldn't continue doing any more of my pigments. used with mixing medium, you get the same general effect, and they're more portable as 5g samples than they are as pressed pans. they are SO freaking fragile.


----------



## littlepaperstars (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i've done 8 and i don't find it worth it. they're great for a couple days, then they start flaking and crumbling. in the end, i found it to be a waste of pigments, waste of pans, and waste of time, but everyone has different opinions.

as far as the pans, i simply used the empty free to be quad, since i de-potted the shadows. i didn't use metal pans at all, and none of the colors leaked through the insert, if that makes sense. still, i wouldn't continue doing any more of my pigments. used with mixing medium, you get the same general effect, and they're more portable as 5g samples than they are as pressed pans. they are SO freaking fragile._

 
are you pressing them down? not just letting them dry. they shouldn't do that if you get it strongly adhered together. none of mine have crumbled, and I have over 30 now.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 27, 2006)

same here- mine are fragile before i press them with a c-clamp, and then just as portable and strong as regular shadows afterwards.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepaperstars* 
_are you pressing them down? not just letting them dry. they shouldn't do that if you get it strongly adhered together. none of mine have crumbled, and I have over 30 now._

 
no no, i was actually compression-pressing them, similar to how i imagine eyeshadows are pressed. meh, not a big deal, i kind of like working with loose powders


----------



## neeshie (Apr 27, 2006)

*help pressing pigments*

Hi!

Sorry if this is in the wrong place
i've been reading the posts about pigment pressing and decided to give it a try to help with portability
but
i live in the uk and when i went out to find rubbing alcohol, or another 70% one i couldn't find it anywhere
has anyone in the uk found rubbing alcohol 
also, where can i possibly get eheshadow pans in the uk - that fit a mac palette
i did a search but couldn't find anything that relates to the uk.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## magenta (Apr 27, 2006)

it's also called isopropyl alcohol, if that helps!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 27, 2006)

Isopropyl alcohol is usually found easily at most drug stores everywhere,..Sorry no help about the MAC pans though,. I just press my piggies straight into the quads.


----------



## MACActress (Jun 7, 2006)

*I pressed pigments*

Sorry if you've already seen this on LJ!
So I've been pressing pigments lately, just because it's so fun and I don't particulary care to study for finals. This might be the reason I didn't do too well on bio this morning, but that's ok. I have a feeling I'll have these pressed pigments longer than I'll remember anything about bio. I only had pans for the last ones, because I forgot that I had that palette, but it works just fine without them. Anyway, pictures (If you want swatches of anything just ask):







Pink Pearl is mixed with a bit of Tona & Tina Universal Color Dust in Pleiadian, just as a filler so I wouldnt have to use as much Pink Pearl. 






The first one I did, I love it and it has excellent color payoff!






What's this?





Pressed the Tony & Tina is a dead ringer for Parfait Amour! Although loose it's more blue. 

Playing with MAC is fuuuunn.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 7, 2006)

awsome! I want to start trying that too!


----------



## divaster (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow! Those look great. I have a Milani pot I saved when I depotted a shadow just in case I ever decide to press a pigment. I might start with Softwash Grey, that looks nice. If you have a chance can you swatch it for me? 
Thanks!


----------



## cyens (Jun 7, 2006)

how you press them?


----------



## MACActress (Jun 7, 2006)

Divaster:





Sorry its kinda bad, it's dusk-ish over here. I'm NW20 if that helps. 

Cyens: I just put some pigment in the pan, add alcohol and mix. I keep adding and mixing until it's full enough, and then I wait until it dries. And once it is I just put a piece of fabric ontop of it and press with something remotely close to the shape of the pan. If you have a circular pan the same size as MAC pans a quarter works well =)


----------



## cyens (Jun 7, 2006)

how long does it take to dry?
I just mixed a broken eye-shadow with pink opal... but I think I put way to much alcool in it!


----------



## MACActress (Jun 7, 2006)

It takes a couple of hours. I sped it up occasionally by using a hair dryer on a low-ish setting


----------



## cyens (Jun 7, 2006)

I stuck it on top on my lamp and it dried in 14 minutes...

But I used a piece of scott towel to suck the exess alcool... because I put so much it was a soup...  hehe

thank you so much for the details!!!

do the pigments stay put like this or will they seperate?
Are they as easy to use like normal eye-shadow?


----------



## MACActress (Jun 7, 2006)

They wont seperate and are as easy to use as a normal eyeshadow =) I find it more convenient than using it our of a jar because there's less mess involved and I feel like I am using less.


----------



## cyens (Jun 7, 2006)

cool...

Pink opal is my first full-jar... and Im so scared to spill it, I filled a lil' sample jar for my everyday use * cough * so I wouldnt make a mess.. In case *cough*


----------



## MACActress (Jun 7, 2006)

The only thing preventing me from doing that is lack of sample jars =P I really need to put my pigments away. I've been making glosses/pressed pigments/etc and It's using them all up. And I only have one from the perm collection =P


----------



## divaster (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you MACActress! I'm NW20 also so that is very helpful. Looks great!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 7, 2006)

woowza!! those turned out beautifully! and your avatar is too cute for words


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 8, 2006)

WWWOOOOWW! those came out GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love how u mixed the colors and created the 2 in 1 combos.. brilliant!!!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 8, 2006)

What do you use to make lipgloss? I mean like, is there a cheap brand of lipgloss you use for it that you like? XD

and pinked mauve looks way bright in your picture. did it really turn out that bright?


----------



## veilchen (Jun 8, 2006)

That looks great, all so neat!


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 8, 2006)

How did you keep your pan arround the edges so clean and free from pigment residue


----------



## cookies (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, that looks really good!!!


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 8, 2006)

oh how neat!  i would love to try that one of these days!


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 8, 2006)

I might try this when i get home with my Pink Mauve piggie since i accidently broke my satelitte dreams i have an empty container


----------



## MACActress (Jun 8, 2006)

Pinked Mauve is a little less bright than that, but definitley not the dark purple I've seen other people get. 

The lipgloss is just vaseline + lily white. 

The edges of the pans are actually pretty messy, but when I was done I just went around what I could with some water on a q-tip to clean stuff up =)


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2006)

What alcohol do you use? Just like isocol or something?? I might try this, Ive got bjillions of pigments!


----------



## MACActress (Jun 9, 2006)

^ I'm not sure. I think any standard rubbing alcohol will due, but don't really know =/


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 9, 2006)

i tried this yesterday and it looks fine, i used my old sweetie cakes depotted quad. the only thing im concerned about is the rubbing alcohol, is it eye safe. the fumes nearly choked me during the pressing


----------



## lara (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_the only thing im concerned about is the rubbing alcohol, is it eye safe._

 
Alcohol evaporates. Once the pigments are dry, there's no alcohol left to possibly sting your eyes.


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks lara, your'e great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it still reeks though!


----------



## Navessa (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_What do you use to make lipgloss? I mean like, is there a cheap brand of lipgloss you use for it that you like? XD_

 
there is a fabulous cheap gloss from ELF (eyeslipsface), it is called "Super Glossy Lip Shine SPF 15" - it's only a buck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I had 2 empty containers and I put some gloss in them then mixed the apricot pink in one and pinked mauve in the other - it turned out awesome and the gloss has a great smell to it too!  I used the clear/sparkly gloss called "Angel".  I'll take a pic of my lips later and the containers.


----------



## Angelprint (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow!! These are incredible, I wonder how they wear? I wonder who the very first person to come up with this idea was?


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_WOW! That is so cool!!

*edited* I've been meaning to do this for sometime now and I finally got around to it today. ^_^ It's sooooooooo awesome, I pressed them all in like an hour and a half. So cool.


Top Row: Cornflower/Naval Blue, Green, Melon/Golden Olive
2nd Row: Coco Beach, Golden Lemon/Chartreuse, White/French Violet
3rd Row: Deep Purple/Maroon, Green Brown/Blue Brown*, Pink Pearl/All Girl

*It's hard to see, but there're two colors in there. _

 
wow!  i love how you did a half/half combo.


----------



## princess (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh my... they look gorgeous! Don't have to worry about spillage either!
How many tsps of pigment is needed to make a pan? My pigments are all 1/4 tsp. Don't think I will be able to try this...


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 14, 2006)

from what I remember, either the girl who pressed these or someone else said that pinked mauve doesn't press very well.  Also, don't try Acid Orange

eta:  it takes about 1 tsp to do a whole pan and right now Claire's is having a buy one get one 1/2 off sale on their eyeshadows (which are about the same size as a MAC shadow).  It comes in a 20 pack and girls have been buying it and scraping out the crappy shadow.


----------



## katie_070405 (Jun 14, 2006)

well....I guess I'll have to go to claire's this weekend.


----------



## freshangi (Jun 15, 2006)

wow i really gotta try this~!!! so pretty...
How do i make a patch mark? 
Thank you for the info~..NOw i have to check claire's~


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 19, 2006)

*pressed pigment (lovely lily) help!~!*

im pressing my pigments right now. and i dedcied to try lovely lily, but im getting this werid slick on top of it.. its like when u mix oil with water.. and i'm using 70% rubbing alcohol. its like the pigment is oily.. it just slides right off the plastic spatula, while the other pigments just  stays on it.. 

*edit:* from what its seems.. its oil in the pigment., i just pressed a piece of paper in the lil dark wells.. and the paper soaks it up.. and it turned transpaprent.. i figured out the problem. but from seeing other memebrs picture of lovely lily it turnedout fine for them. but mines turned out a whole like different. i wonder why. i cleaned the pan with alcohol prior to pressing.

this is how it looks like when its wet.





and this is how its looks like 10 min after it dries






but here is the finished work on the other pigments i used. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...C/mac-008a.gif


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 19, 2006)

WOW.. thats funky lookin.  If you dont mind me askin where did you get your silver e/s pots?  I would love to be able to press mine in an actual e/c thing.  Golders green look sbeautiful by the way ... Oh how i want tis pigemnt so bad!


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 19, 2006)

omg azreal blue is beautiful!!! i might ahve to buy more than 1/2 teaspoon of it... i'd never use a full jar though


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 19, 2006)

hmm, ive never pressed pigments before but the only thing i can think of is that you had some oily residue come in contact w/your pigments.  again, i have no idea how you use/handle your pigments so i could be totally wrong.  maybe it was their pacaging error in the way they manfactured it.

but i must say you did a lovely job pressing all those piggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really do need to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 19, 2006)

that's super weird!!! I'm not a pro on pressing pigments, but I have never seen this!
I allways use 96% alcohol, to make sure that I have the least amount other stuff in my pressed pigment. Rubbing alcohol has some sort of poison through it to stop the die-hard drunks from drinking it, so I want the highest % of alcohol for cosmetic use.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 19, 2006)

Lovely Lily looks really gross.  It makes my skin crawl.  The other ones look absolutely gorgeous, absolutely perfect. You did a great job.


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks gals!  im not sure what happened to lovely lily.. i cleaned everything with alcohol before use.. its super werid.. prior to pressing lovely lily i only used it once.. so i know i didnt get oil in the pigment.. unless i just got a bad jar from mac.. that could be the problem..

the silver e/s pans are the mac pans.. just empty ones that i used up and the leftovers i just scraped out and cleaned with alcohol.


----------



## girlzippy (Jun 19, 2006)

I did my lovely lily and it was fine. Hmm, who knows.


----------



## valley (Jun 20, 2006)

heh heh I press mine in silver pans too... I scraped out the milani and cover girl e/s pans that people send as extras in my swaps and then pressed my pigments into the clean pans.  

I cant handle having an unmovable e/s in my palette.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 21, 2006)

I was wondering, what is the point of pressing pigments? Is it because most people don't like the loose powder, or are they bolder or anything like that? Or is it just fun!!?


----------



## rnsmelody (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 
_I was wondering, what is the point of pressing pigments? Is it because most people don't like the loose powder, or are they bolder or anything like that? Or is it just fun!!?_

 
its just easier to use the pigment in a cake form, like eyeshadow. plus it just very convenience than loose powder. it just saves so much time and less worry about spilling the pigments. the color output is the same.. you dont lose anything from pressing pigments. i hope this helps =)


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 
_I was wondering, what is the point of pressing pigments? Is it because most people don't like the loose powder, or are they bolder or anything like that? Or is it just fun!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

also to add on to the person above me... it travels better


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2006)

I luv these!! golden lemon looks awsome!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks, it looks amazing!!


----------



## cyens (Jul 1, 2006)

SeReNe512 holliday pallette looks sick!!!

But I wonder if she used all whats inside or scraped it?


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 2, 2006)

ok, someone has to be able to track down empty shadow pans in bulk.  there is money to be made..after all


----------



## TippyeMom (Sep 23, 2006)

*Claire's pans for pressing pigments?*

I just came from Claire's and wanted to make sure that I got the right thing.  I got the palette that holds 21 shadows.  I saw the one that has 15 but I didn't get that one.  I do believe thought that they are the same size.

If someone could just clarify for me that this is right, I would appreciate it.

TIA


----------



## MACActress (Sep 23, 2006)

Yep they work great! They fit in the MAC palettes better than MAC pans in my experience =P


----------



## TippyeMom (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks MACActress just the answer I was looking for.  I didn't want to have to try and take them back


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 29, 2006)

*Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

So i'm FINALLY going to try pressing some of my pigments because all week i've been looking at old threads here and falling in love with the pictures! I just have one quick question about which kind of alcohol i use. I know that it has to be Isopropyl alcohol but some people said buy the one with 70% and someone else posted that you should use the 92% one or something like that! I was at the drugstore the other day and saw one that was 99%. Or maybe i'm wrong & confused it with soemthing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! I'm not sure which is the best to buy so i'd love to get some advice from you guys out there!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 29, 2006)

I use 91 and they come out great.  Haven't had a break yet!


----------



## baby_love (Oct 29, 2006)

I use 70% and they seem to be fine.  the only one that has broken for me is Night Light and that's because I was careless and dropped it haha.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## marykelancey (Oct 30, 2006)

*here's the scoop*

Apparently the phrasing 6 different palettes is meaning the color palettes, not palette the way all of us mac junkies think.  I was told by the store in FL that it is a repromote of pigments that have been discontinued.  The ones she names were golden lemon, steel blue, and rose to name a few.  She said they have tons.  There is also some perfumes but nothing is in holiday sizes... it is all repromotes of the originals.  And also, when you click on the nordies link that one of the users above provided, there are some stores that just got the line this weekend.  So you can still get the colors you are out of!!!  They ARE still available!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 30, 2006)

I use 70%, and mine are fine to


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 30, 2006)

i don't think it matters...i use 92 because i think it dries faster. but i have used both successfully.


----------



## lara (Oct 30, 2006)

I use surgical spirit. 96% iopropyl alcohol, 4% castor oil. 

It's identical to the binding liquid that's used in an industrial powder press.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! I can't wait to try it! I really hope i don't make a mess & screw it up LOL!!!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

Sorry for bumping!! But I really wanted to ask if ethanol would be a suitable alcohol to use for pressing pigments  
I asked my dad where our surgical spirits were.. and he had no idea- then he said that he had some for cleaning purposes and took me down to the garage where he has a 20L tin of 96% pure ethanol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm hesitant to use it though, since I'm not sure what the remaining 4% consists of. I'm thinking about phoning up the company to ask though. It's from 'Recochem'...
As far as I know, ethanol is significantly less toxic than isopropyl alcohol... is there any particular reason for everyone using isopropyl instead of ethanol?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: here's the scoop*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marykelancey* 

 
_Apparently the phrasing 6 different palettes is meaning the color palettes, not palette the way all of us mac junkies think.  I was told by the store in FL that it is a repromote of pigments that have been discontinued.  The ones she names were golden lemon, steel blue, and rose to name a few.  She said they have tons.  There is also some perfumes but nothing is in holiday sizes... it is all repromotes of the originals.  And also, when you click on the nordies link that one of the users above provided, there are some stores that just got the line this weekend.  So you can still get the colors you are out of!!!  They ARE still available!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 is this in the right place?


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Sorry for bumping!! But I really wanted to ask if ethanol would be a suitable alcohol to use for pressing pigments  
I asked my dad where our surgical spirits were.. and he had no idea- then he said that he had some for cleaning purposes and took me down to the garage where he has a 20L tin of 96% pure ethanol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm hesitant to use it though, since I'm not sure what the remaining 4% consists of. I'm thinking about phoning up the company to ask though. It's from 'Recochem'...
As far as I know, ethanol is significantly less toxic than isopropyl alcohol... is there any particular reason for everyone using isopropyl instead of ethanol?_

 
I wondered about this too. A friend of mine works in a cosmetics lab, shes on a cruise for the next few weeks, but when she gets back I will ask her about it


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

I've used 70% and 99%, both work just as well for me.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

Ok I emailed the company, and got a reply this afternoon:

_Dear Mary Jane,

No Problem. 

The formulation for methylated spirits is given by the ATO to prevent
the ethanol in the methylated spirits being sold as illicit liquer. The
formulation is 96% ethanol and 4% water. However to prevent the sale of
the product as liquer and to also prevent accidental poisoning this
ethanol/water mixture then has other chemicals added to it. These are
Methyl Isobutyl Ketone (gives the methylated spirits a slight "gluey
odour"), denatonium benzoate - this is the bitterest substance know to
humans and is present at 6.6ppm to prevent accidental poisonings, and a
the dye fluorescien which fluoresces under UV light for identification
purposes.

I hope this helps

Best Regards

Dr. Paul Capper-Duffin
Technical Manager_

Hmm.. ketones, denatonium benzoate AND a fluorescent dye... I think i'll be staying away from this particular lot of ethanol lol.


----------



## docmaria (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

Ethyl alcohol is not the same as isopropyl alcohol.  The 4% may be water, vile stuff added to stop people drinking it or at worst, benzene - eek. 

Any advice on a forum about a product that you're going to breathe in or put on your skin, that's never been tested, should come with a HUGE DISCLAIMER.

Edited to add - just read your e-mail reply, so it was the second option.  Not very appealing but nice thought dad!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

Hehe yeah I think I'll be going out to look for some more surgical alcohol if I can't find the bottle we have at home. 
Say we were dealing with ethyl alcohol though- or ethanol, same thing from what I remember in chem, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if the 4% had simply been water, then ethanol SHOULD be a better solvent than isopropyl alcohol in this case, shouldn't it?

Of course, no one would sell pure ethanol like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too many people would try to drink it!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2007)

*IMHO Fix+ is better*

Before pressing all my pigments, I experimented with 70% isopropyl alcohol on 2 pigments and Fix+ on 2 pigments. Alcohol - Entremauve pigment is stiff and does not swipe as easily; Kitschmas swipes and applies easily. Fix+ - Chocolate Brown and Melon pigments swipes and applies easily.

So, I used Fix+ for the remainder of my pigment pressing (25 pigments so far). They may take an hour or two longer to set than alcohol, but I don't want any other pigments to turn out stiff and hard to apply.

In addition, I did not try to press copper sparkle or rose pigments because I thought I read somewhere here that they are harder to press. And I haven't tried to press any matte pigments (genuine orange, french violet, or deep brown). I don't think they'll be a problem, I just wanted to press the others first.

Also, I've successfully pressed some fyrinnae pigments (fyrinnae.com). Although I noted the fyrinnae pigments set and dry faster than the MAC pigments. Maybe because they are less dense than MAC's.

AND I used Fix+ to repair 5 broken eye shadows (sea myth, lavender sky, shimmermoss, bronze and sable). They broke when my traincase hit the floor; the good thing is all the containers were closed when the shadows broke and so none spilled out onto the floor. They swipe and apply just as before.


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

i just pressed my first ever pigment using isopropyl alcohol (isocol to be exact) and it turned out fine. the pigment i pressed was Pastorale


----------



## geeko (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

wow nice! how did u press it so evenly


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

Ooohh isocol! Is that the green bottle with the little green crocodile on it? I saw it today, but I was like.. hmm.. it only contains 64% isopropyl alcohol...


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_wow nice! how did u press it so evenly_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im in australia and our $1 coin fits the pan perfectly. i used material from a crappy organza gift bag (you know the ones that have a draw string at the top?) because it's really rough and gives great hatchmarks. i left hte pigment until it was almost dry and put the material on, and then squished it down with the coin. it isnt as even as i would like due to the images that are printed onto the coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Ooohh isocol! Is that the green bottle with the little green crocodile on it? I saw it today, but I was like.. hmm.. it only contains 64% isopropyl alcohol..._

 
yup thats the one i use! id love to use surgical spirit like lara but im too lazy to leave the house and ive heard of many people using isocol with great results. the pigment has pressed fine and hasnt dissolved back into powder yet... i think a higher alcohol content just means it'll evaporate out of the product easier


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Pressing- Which alcohol is better??*

I use 91% Isopropyl Alcohol... seems to work great and is solid and without alcohol odor in a few hours, too!


----------



## lovemyjob (Mar 7, 2007)

*How do you make pressed pigments??*

I know I've seen this on another board on how to press mac pigments. Has anyone here ever done it? My question is where to get those empty metal pans?


----------



## labwom (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: How do you make pressed pigments??*

There is already a thread on that here:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ing+pi  gments


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: How do you make pressed pigments??*

i've done it before & it worked pretty well. i used the tut that labwom just posted. i've heard that wet & wild eyeshadows are inexpensive. scrape out the eyeshadow & just use the pan.


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: How do you make pressed pigments??*

Please do a search before starting a new thread, thanks.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Pressed pigments*

I have never tried pigments because of the loose eyeshadow.  I don't want to deal with that.  How do these pressed pigments people are swapping/selling work.  When you dip the brush in does it go on the brush like the regular pan shadows?


----------



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Pressed pigments*

Yea- it is very much like a regular pan shadow...maybe a veluxe pearl or a frost. Thats what I think it reminds me of at least. I have lovely lilly from ebay.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Pressed pigments*

They work great.  While I absolutely love pigments, sometimes I don't want to deal with all that loose shadow.  They go on really smooth, and they are just like pan shadows.  I will say to be extra careful with them, as I have dropped some before & they do break easily.  This site, however, has ways to fix that too!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Pressed pigments*

ITA, pressed pigments work just like regular pan eyeshadows. If they were pressed correctly (compressed really well in the pan) then they're like the pan e/s when in palette. They also retain the same color and texture (except matte & metal pigs). 

For info, I have pressed over 50 of my pigments and I love them this way! They're so much more versatile. I can mix and match them in palettes and transport them easily and efficiently, as opposed to lugging so many containers at once.


----------



## karinaf (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Pressed pigments*

They tend to work like regular eyeshadows.  I still apply them with a wet brush though - better color and it sticks better on the skin.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Pressed pigments*

Agreed! Nice colour payoff, especially if used wet. It's just less messy to deal with than the loose pigments!

Only thing that I would add is that they may be a little softer than your regular eyeshadows, and go onto the brush even more easily!


----------



## chako012 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Pressing Black black pigment*

Hi has anyone done this?? I heard you can't press Mattes but has anyone tried blackblack? does it go harD?? 
TIA


----------



## chako012 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Pressing Black black pigment*

ok don't press blackblack..bad idea


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Pressing Black black pigment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 

 
_ok don't press blackblack..bad idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you try it??


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

*My first time pressing pigment!*

So I just read mezzamy's pigment pressing tutorial and decided to try my own!
Tutorial: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...=pigment+press

I mixed together MAC Deckchair and Frozen White pigments.  My camera sucks but I promise it came out really well!

I'm so glad it worked well my first time, I was expecting it to be a mess.  The color is really really pretty.  It's all the color of the deckchair, lightened up a little from the white, and has really pretty slight blue shimmer.  Oh I love it!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My first time pressing pigment!*

niiiice!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My first time pressing pigment!*

Looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking about trying this w/my favorite Prescriptives e/s (it broke & its discontinued).


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My first time pressing pigment!*

Looks great!


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

Hi girls-
i am new to MAC.

I keep seeing tutorials for "pressing pigments".

What is the advantage to this.
Does it go on different?

So consufed!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stacey


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

I like that they are more portable and that I don't have to be as careful when dealing with jar that I spill.  For me, there is a little more control in how much I put on with pressed pigments.  Plus, they fit into palettes and I can mix colors together to make new ones.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

thanks- i never thought about portablilty.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

No problem!  I just love pressing them because my dog is so nosey and loves to randomly bark _really_ loud sometimes when I am doing my makeup.  I already lost some Your Ladyship because of the idiot.  Not really, I love her, but she is a little slow sometimes.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

i can relate.
my 3 adorable birmans are very nosey and jump up on the countertop while i am doing my makeup. i always gringe when i open my jars of mad mineral or taylormade pigments.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

Also, read this thread: http://specktra.net/f165/what-pigmen...pressed-79791/

I've had trouble with the final, pressed pigment being hard and having trouble getting product on the brush. I've tried both Fix+ and alcohol to press mine and the matte pigments ended up hard. The others pressed like a dream. The ones I had trouble with are entremauve, genuine orange and deep brown.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

thank you - i'll check out the thread that you provided


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

Agreed with the above.  Pressing them makes them easier to carry, handle, and use.  I also find that the colors seem to be more vibrant when pressed.  I think it's because of the alcohol in them.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

I seem to have less fallout when using pressed pigments as opposed to loose pigments. I've never pressed them myself, but I bought 4 in a quad from a gal & they are beautiful! They look professional &as the gal above me said, sometimes I think they seem more vibrant that when used loose.


----------



## mac-cakes (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: What is the Advantage to Pressing Pigments?*

Everything that you guys said above. I have finally pressed all my pigments (except the mattes)and I love it. The colors are vibrant, makes traveling with them easy, less of a mess, fall out happens less often, they stick to your brushes better and its the best!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 27, 2008)

*Pressing Pigments*

how much pigment do i need to have them pressed?


i've been checking out some samples cuz i dont think
i would use the big one all up. and i think that pressed
pigments are easier to handle.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: pressing pigment??*

At least 1/2 tsp and up.  I feel 1/4 tsp is not enough.


----------



## jkwc (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: pressed pigment (lovely lily) help!~!*

I never knew that you could do that hehe.  But good job on the pressed pigments!


----------



## love2beach (Nov 20, 2008)

*Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

*Hello again everyone!*

*I was wondering what products you have found to be the best in pressing powders, loose eyeshadows, pigments, etc.*

*I am looking into Fyrinnae Powder Modifier.  I've heard good things about it, is inexpensive & a little goes a long way. *

*Suggestions please????*

*Thanks so much!*

*~Tracii~*


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

I just use fix spray and the pigment straight in to the pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Works okay for me


----------



## kalice (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

I use rubbing alcohol to do it. They work for my pigments and shattered MSFs. Never tried it with the mineral powders, which is what I assume the Fyrinnae Powder Modifiers are.


----------



## love2beach (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

The Fyrinnae Powder Modifier is for any loose powders/pigments/e/s.  I've seen really good reviews on it on makeupalley.com.  These are coming from people who have used the alcohol method also.  

I know there are other products on the market & was hoping someone has tried them.  

The Studio Fix +, is that the spray?


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

i use 91% rubbing alcohol for pressing pigments


----------



## Susanne (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

I use Fix+.


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

I tried usin Coastal Scents EzPrex pressinf medium but after over 24 hours the pigment is still wet and feels oily, so I would not recomend that!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

Has anyone tried using the MAC Alcohol Base mixing medium?  I have a bottle of it ... but can't seem to find a bottle of rubbing alcohol in my whole damn house, so I was wondering if it would work.  

I am afraid it would make the pan of pigment too stiff to get enough product onto the brush because it dries stiff when you use it.  Anyone tried it?


----------



## love2beach (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

From what I understand alcohol leaves a harder shadow while water leaves a softer shadow (powder, etc.). 

That's why I've been asking about products made just for pressing powders.  The Fyrinnae Powder Modifier seems to have good reviews, the cost is little, a little goes a long way + you can add alcohol for a harder powder or water for a softer powder.  Think I am going to order some.


----------



## Merenwen (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

I have the Fyrinnae's Powder Modifier, and tried to press many pigments with it. Unfortunately, everything crumbled after drying, unless I used the whole bottle for about 10x 1/4 tsp pigments (in this case, the shadow turns creamy, it's lovely but uses a LOT of powder modifier)
I've tried to use different amounts of powder modifier, pigment, added water or not... but it didn't change the result, the pigment always returned to powder after drying. So it may be cheap and all, but I don't like it at all.


----------



## darkorchid (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

I've used Fyrinnae's Powder Modifier and EzPrez by Coastal Scents - and while the Fyrinnae's is really temperamental (I couldn't really do each pigment with the same amount because some worked and some didn't) I found EzPrez was horrible. I am still finding some of my pressed mineral pigments are powder, but then after I put more of the medium in it becomes an oily mess and you cannot use it OR even dry it out to start again! :S I must be using it wrong or something...


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

Where do you order the Fyrinnae Powder modifier from please?


----------



## love2beach (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

Fyrinnae


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

I think I'll give it a miss. I just bought 91% alcohol last week. Their loose e/s quality is amazing though. I feel a purchase coming on!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Best product to press loose shadows/pigments?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_I've used Fyrinnae's Powder Modifier and EzPrez by Coastal Scents - and while the Fyrinnae's is really temperamental (I couldn't really do each pigment with the same amount because some worked and some didn't) I found EzPrez was horrible. I am still finding some of my pressed mineral pigments are powder, but then after I put more of the medium in it becomes an oily mess and you cannot use it OR even dry it out to start again! :S I must be using it wrong or something..._

 
doesn this happen happen with non mac pigments to you, too?


----------



## Nessy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Pressing pigments help*

Hi hunny's

Im wondering if anyone can help me, ive decided that i want to start pressing pigments when i get them just too save space, how much of a pigment pot does it take to make one pressed pigment?

Thanks for any help

Nessy xx


----------



## NeonKitten (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

normally i use about a half tsp sometime less it really depends on the pigment i'm pressing but normally with mac its about half a tsp


----------



## Nessy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

Ahhh thats really good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at least that way i can still have some left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks 

Nessy xx


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

where do you get the tins to press the pigments? I wanted to buy some. Oh can you press the BE e/s too?


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_where do you get the tins to press the pigments? I wanted to buy some._

 
the ones i used when i pressed mine i got on ebay. i can't remember the exact price but it was fairly cheap. you should do a quick search and check it out.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_where do you get the tins to press the pigments? I wanted to buy some. Oh can you press the BE e/s too?_

 
Coastal Scents:


----------



## NeonKitten (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_where do you get the tins to press the pigments? I wanted to buy some. Oh can you press the BE e/s too?_

 

i got my tins from big lots they had a bunch of bonnie bell old e/s so i just tossed thoses an used the tins and yes you can press be e/s you just need to add some glycerin (like 3 drops) to make it stick together. i just pressed a bunch for my mom cause its easier for her to use the loose hth


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

I got my tins from Coastal Scents. I pressed 3 e/s, and 2 blush palettes today. I need to purchase more.

Anyhow, for me, 1/2 tsp + a smidge will fill one pan just about to the top on e/s.

For the Coastal Scents blush palettes, 2 tsp. will fill the tin.

Oh, and for the blush tins, I used a Gatorade cap to press.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

It actually depends what pigment you use - 1/2 tsp of one pigment will NOT press the same way as 1/2 tsp of another pigment..... some press more easily than others and becoe quite shallow when pressed. The pigments with a thicker density fill a pan more easily than the powdery type pigments.

I have pressed quite a few of my own, I usually get my pans from here ~

https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/ind...c6cf  9ce9e0d1

I think Coastal Scents are prob just as good though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a really good link for pressing, it works beautifully ~ 

mac_cosmetics: May I Introduce To You...


----------



## starryluvly (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

Hi there! I hope I'm posting in the right place -

I've noticed that My Metal-X Goldspice eyeshadow has come loose from its pan. I was thinking of crushing the eyeshadow and repressing it into the smaller pans, like you would with pigments. But I just realised that it's been classified as a cream shadow. Will pigment pressing with alcohol still work or will it alter the texture of the shadow?

Also - has anyone had experience pressing Dark Soul pigment?


----------



## christinebezans (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

As far as I know you cannot press cream eyeshadows, since it doesn't contain the same properties as powder based shadows. 

As for the pigment, u can press any pigment as long as it is not a *MATTE* pigment, for some reason they do not press and dry properly.

If you need some help, from my experience the best stuff to use to press pigments is available at Coastal Scents: called EZ press pressing medium, which is there own blend of ingredients for pressing pigments, and trust me it works like a charm, must easier than using alcohol, this stuff is foolproof. After putting the mixture in the pans i pop the pans in the oven for a few minutes, take em out, then press them with a quarter, fabric and tissue to absorb excess liquid and voila!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

Yep, I've pressed Dark Soul pigment and didnt have any issues, it pressed exactly the same as the other pigments I've pressed.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

Gold Spice has done the same thing for me. It came loose from teh pan, so i got a little travel jar @ MAC, popped it in there and stuck it in the microwave for liek 10 seconds. it melted and in now "pressed" into the container.  the only thing is these dry out quickly...  so be aware of that. i might remelt mine and add a drop of glycerin to give it some sass back


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

You should be fine in pressing the dark soul piggie, but I am not sure about the cream shadow. ^^I love Mabelle's idea though!


----------



## starryluvly (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

Oooh thanks for all the input everyone! I might do what you said Mabelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just a bit concerned about dark soul because it had sparkly bits in there and I thought I read somewhere that you couldn't press sparklies. I could be wrong, especially since MrsMay managed to press it!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryluvly* 

 
_Oooh thanks for all the input everyone! I might do what you said Mabelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just a bit concerned about dark soul because it had sparkly bits in there and I thought I read somewhere that you couldn't press sparklies. I could be wrong, especially since MrsMay managed to press it!_

 
Yep, you can definately press sparklies, you just cant press metals and mattes.

I remember seeing somewhere here that there's no "m" in pressing... that's the way I remember it


----------



## darklocke (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

Where can I find a comprehensive list of which pigments are matte? I mean.. I've read about people having problems with this and this pigment, and they are not matte to me, so I'm confused.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

sometimes pigments that arent mattes or metals can be a bitch to press, which is why some people say they have problems...

I know for instance that Sweet Sienna is tricky to press... there was a thread a while ago about pigments that were difficult to press, have you done a search to see what comes up?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

here's the thread I was thinking of...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...pressed-79791/


----------



## Shanible (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_where do you get the tins to press the pigments? I wanted to buy some. Oh can you press the BE e/s too?_

 
I don't know if you are willing to do this, it's super cheap, but may look a little tacky if you are making pans for a MUA palette, but you can make your own.

Beauty Newbie.com: How to Make Your Own Pans for Pressing Pigments: A Beauty Newbie Guide

I bought my pans from ecrater. I don't know how it compares to ebay prices. You can get them with or without magnets. A lot of 15 without magnets is $4.95 plus $2.00 shipping form one seller. FYI: You can buy a SHEET (approx. 2 feet) of magnets from Michael's for $9.99 (Cheaper if you get your hands on one of the million Micheal's coupons). Just buy a hold puncher and punch out your pan magnets. Plus, then you can make labels for you palettes with the magnets (Apply a strip the size of your palette to the actual palette and then use a labeler/printer/handwrite/whatever you like to make magnets with labels to stick them to your newly magnetized palette).


----------



## Shanible (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigments help*

Oh, and when I've pressed my piggies, I've used anywhere from 1/2 a tsp to 3/4 a tsp. They are right, it really depends on which one you are using. For me, 1/2 a tsp of rose was perfect, but when I used only 1/2 a tsp for Lark About, I had to make another tiny batch and add that to fill my pan.


----------



## Folie (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pressing pigment question*

I counted up the piggies I have and the ones I have on the way and have enough to fill a pallette. So, I've been reading up on it. I just have one question. What happens if you don't press it. Like if you just let the mixture dry in the pan without a coin? I know it's probably a dumb question, but I'm curious.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigment question*

The texture won't be as nice and you can't fit as much product in there. Plus it will take for ever to dry because pressing it squeezes most of the alcohol out.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigment question*

They are also prone to cracking and breaking....


----------



## Folie (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigment question*

Oh, now I understand. How long do you leave the coin on?


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigment question*

When I pressed mine on, I pressed down really hard with the coin about 5 times (10-20 seconds each time), and that was it.  The weight of the coin alone will not be enough to press down the pigment, you gotta put some muscle behind it!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigment question*

Press firmly for at least 60sec. Some people leave clamps on for several hours, I find 60 secs more than enough to hold a permanent binding press


----------



## Folie (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Pressing pigment question*

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 28, 2010)

*I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

I hate hate hate loose powders, and I never reached for these because they are just too messy, so I finally took the time to press my pigments so that I'd actually use them. Here are the pretty pictures!










Azreal Blue





Golden Olive





Blue Brown





Dark Soul










Frost





Vanilla





Golden Lemon





Gold Dusk





Melon





Rose





Fuschia





Apricot Pink





Lily White





Kitschmas





Pink Pearl





Pinked Mauve


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

omg i love em all!! ur making me want to buy more pigg!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

those look really good! how are the colors in comparison to the loose ones?
What liquid did you use to press?

I've just started pressing pigments but I don't have enough pans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I've only pressed Copperized and the pressed one seems less sparkly


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_those look really good! how are the colors in comparison to the loose ones?
What liquid did you use to press?

I've just started pressing pigments but I don't have enough pans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far I've only pressed Copperized and the pressed one seems less sparkly_

 
I just used 70% alcohol for them. I dropped in enough until it created a creamy texture. They are the same pigmentation as the loose ones, just less of a mess!!

And for pans, I bought some extras at Coastal Scents, inexpensive too!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

So nice! I have the same problem with all my pigments. I rarely use them and when I do, I feel like I waste a lot from fall out or just some going everywhere by taking off the cap/plastic sleeve. 

I want to press mine, but I did it with some other brands of pigments and they crumbled after they dried! Someone said to use Glycerin to make them stay together better. I'm too scared to try it again with my MAC pigments and have that happen.


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_So nice! I have the same problem with all my pigments. I rarely use them and when I do, I feel like I waste a lot from fall out or just some going everywhere by taking off the cap/plastic sleeve. 

I want to press mine, but I did it with some other brands of pigments and they crumbled after they dried! Someone said to use Glycerin to make them stay together better. I'm too scared to try it again with my MAC pigments and have that happen._

 
You don't need glycerin for MAC pigments, as they have a binding ingredient (not sure what) already in them. Other pigments like Fyrrinae or mineral powders need some sort of mixing medium. But yeah like I said for MAC all you need is 70%+ isopropyl alcohol and it works just fine. I've never had a problem with crumbling. You just have to let it dry enough before you press it, I'd say about 20-30 minutes before you can tap it without having much color stay on your finger.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

Those look great!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_You don't need glycerin for MAC pigments, as they have a binding ingredient (not sure what) already in them. Other pigments like Fyrrinae or mineral powders need some sort of mixing medium. But yeah like I said for MAC all you need is 70%+ isopropyl alcohol and it works just fine. I've never had a problem with crumbling. You just have to let it dry enough before you press it, I'd say about 20-30 minutes before you can tap it without having much color stay on your finger._

 
Awesome! I'll try it with a sample I got rather than my own.
Thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

awesome! they look fantastic! enjoy using them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

they look so pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate loose powder too


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

Very nice!

I need to do this to mine, as I never use my pigments... unfortunately I've misplaced all my empty pans


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

Those look really great. Thanks for sharing. I haven't bought any pigments yet, but I'm definitely looking forward to starting my collection.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

I pressed a bunch of mine a while ago, but still haven't really used them since.. I just forget to, since they are in a seperate palette..I need to shop my stash for sure this week!


----------



## cookayhaikoo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

they look so pretty! i really need to press mine cuz they don't get much love. time to invest in some empty pans!


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

these look great! i really should press mine - sometimes i don't reach for them because they're so messy


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: I finally pressed my pigments!!! *pic heavy**

Pretty!!!! I should press my pigments one day if the OCD in me decides it's time.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 21, 2010)

I have merged a few threads to create this new pressing pigments thread


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Pigment/Shadow Pressing Questions*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryluvly* 

 
_Hi there! I hope I'm posting in the right place -

I've noticed that My Metal-X Goldspice eyeshadow has come loose from its pan. I was thinking of crushing the eyeshadow and repressing it into the smaller pans, like you would with pigments. But I just realised that it's been classified as a cream shadow. Will pigment pressing with alcohol still work or will it alter the texture of the shadow?

Also - has anyone had experience pressing Dark Soul pigment?_

 
I have re-pressed eyeshadows (MAC and others) and it will change the texture but I don't think it will be noticeable visibly after its on your eye.

I have a pressed eyeshadow of Dark Soul.  (I purchased it pressed, did not press myself)  Dark Soul pressed is very, very fragile, will come apart if you push hard with e/s brush, but it can be pressed and looks the same (no loss of properties or shineyness with pressing for me)  (Same is true for Vanilla--very fragile but press-able)

HTH


----------



## Hilde (Oct 23, 2010)

Approx how much goes into filling a pan? I was thinking of getting a few samples, just to press. But I don't know how much i need.


----------



## micmac (Jul 29, 2011)

what is the best medium to use for pressing pigment? alcohol, if so what ratio?


----------

